# Samsung 85" S9 UHDTV is in the house



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

We're beginning to receive our UHDTVs and Samsung's 85" Full Array/Locally dimmed LED just arrived today. 

Here's my favorite carrier/driver delivering the S9. More pictures to come on our S9 dedicated site as we are just getting this ultra-high-end UHD TV set-up.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

That's a very big box.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

That's a amazing peice of equipment! How much will the 65" run?


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

It's ginormous!!!!


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

The TV to buy when you win Powerball. Seriously, I'd love to know what the typical liquid wealth of the average buyer for something like this. I mean, who drops $25K on a TV every day? (probably the same people who buy a Ferrari with money found in the couch).

Sigh...If only!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

While the money is equal to the size of the unit, the stand to me is the most unique thing about this unit. How much space is needed to have the eisle there? Can one hang the unit or it has to be on that eisle?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

trippiej, the easel stand is removable for wall mounting, but the frame would not be easy to remove. So wall mounting with the frame is best. 

The easel leg does not take much floor space. With or without the easel leg the display can be moved up and down withing the frame to adjust the panel height. Very cool feature. 

Now that we have been watching this UHDTV for a few days I can definitively say the picture quality of 1080p content is exceptional. We distribute the same content to all 12 displays in our main showroom and it's easy for novices and enthusiasts to all go gaga on the S9's ability to up-convert FHD to UHD.

We are scheduled to have Samsung's F9000 series UHD, LG's LA9700 UHD and Seiki's 39" and 50" UHDTVs within two weeks and we're negotiating with several vendors for 3840x2160p demo content so very shortly we'll unleash all of the mighty power on our UHDTVs. And our 2160p matrix distribution switch will feed our 8 UHDTV with the same native UHD content. 

Very exciting times.

-Robert


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the follow up. I do like the unit but the price is a bit unrealistic for me. Will have to wait a bit for prices to go down. Good to hear folks can hang the unit as well. Thanks.


----------

